# Những ngôi sao lộ hàng của nền showbiz Trung Quốc



## Ảnh girl xinh (30 Tháng sáu 2012)

[h=2]Xuất thân là người mẫu, sở hữu ngoại hình nóng bỏng và khêu gợi, các "chân dài" Trương Hinh Dư, Châu Vĩ Đồng, Lưu Vũ Hân, Củng Tân Lượng, Can Lộ Lộ... đã tận dụng tối đa lợi thế về ngoại hình của mình để mong kiếm được sự nổi tiếng. Tuy cách làm nóng tên tuổi của họ không được nhiều người ủng hộ, nhưng cũng không thể phủ nhận sức cuốn hút khó cưỡng của các "chân dài" này khi họ phô trương thân hình “rực lửa” của mình.[/h]
Cùng điểm qua những cái tên "hot" nhất mang biệt danh "người đẹp thích cởi" của làng mẫu Trung Quốc trong thời gian gần đây:

*1. Trương Hinh Dư (Vivian Zhang Xinyu)*

Tuổi: 25 (sinh ngày 28/3/1987)



















Trương Hinh Dư tên thật là Trương Yến, người Tô Châu, năm nay 22 tuổi, với số đo 3 vòng 89-62-88 cùng chiều cao 1m70, cô được xem là hotgirl số 1 của cộng đồng mạng Trung Quốc, đồng thời được mệnh danh là "Đệ nhất mỹ nhân" của làng game Trung Quốc.

Nhờ có vẻ đẹp nóng bỏng và vô cùng quyến rũ nên Trương Hinh Dư liên tục nhận được lời mời làm nhân vật đại diện và quảng cáo cho các Game online. Bộ ảnh nóng bỏng trong game online Xích Bích ngay lập tức đã biến diễn viên, người mẫu không mấy tên tuổi này trở thành một hotgirl của làng game Trung Quốc. Ngoài ra, với ngoại hình hao hao giống “Nữ hoàng thị phi” nên Hinh Dư còn được mệnh danh là “tiểu Phạm Băng Băng” và điều này cũng khiến cho tên tuổi bạn gái cũ của nam diễn viên Ngô Trác Hy ngày càng được biết đến.

*2. Châu Vĩ Đồng (Zhou WeiTong)*

Tuổi: 29 (sinh ngày 26/8/1982)



















Sinh ra tại Quý Châu, Trung Quốc, ngay từ nhỏ, Châu Vĩ Đồng đã được trời phú cho một vẻ đẹp “sắc nước hương trời”. 14 tuổi, Vỹ Đồng đã cao đến 1m70, chính chiều cao vượt trội này đã giúp cô dễ dàng thực hiện được niềm đam mê khi đó là lọt vào đội tuyển thể thao trẻ. Tuy nhiên, sau đó, cô gái xinh đẹp này đã bỏ dở nghiệp vận động viên để bước chân lên sàn catwalk.

Sở hữu chiều cao 1m75, đôi chân dài bất tận cùng các số đo “chuẩn ” 87-60-89, Châu Vĩ Đồng nhanh chóng được ghi nhận là một trong những siêu mẫu hàng đầu ở Trung Quốc. Năm 2000, cô giành chiến thắng tại giải thưởng “Người mẫu nổi tiếng nhất Trung Quốc”. Một năm sau đó, cô lại lọt vào tốp 10 chân dài hàng đầu của quốc gia này. Vĩ Đồng còn được người hâm mộ đặt cho nickname “Lâm Chí Linh của đại lục”.

Nét đẹp của Châu Vĩ Đồng có một sức hút kỳ lạ, nó có thể mê hoặc lòng người ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên. Mỗi lần xuất hiện là một lần người đẹp họ Châu khiến công chúng diện phải sững sờ bởi vẻ đẹp ngọt ngào và sexy khó cưỡng.

*3. Củng Tân Lượng (sinh năm 1987)*














Được mệnh danh là "quả bom sex" của làng giả trí Hoa ngữ, mỹ nhân sinh năm 1987 Củng Tân Lượng được chú ý phần nhiều vì gu thời trang sexy, táo bạo và dẫn đầu xu hướng "khoe thân để nổi tiếng" vốn đang phát triển mạnh mẽ trong làng showbiz Hoa ngữ hiện nay.

Biểu tượng sexy mới của C-biz cũng trở thành một cái tên “hot” và được các tạp chí thời trang nổi tiếng của Trung Quốc như Elle, Harper’s Bazaar, Vogue, Glamour,... săn đón. Người đẹp có bộ ngực "khủng" này cũng lấn sân sang lĩnh vực như điện ảnh và âm nhạc. Một số bộ phim mà cô tham gia diễn xuất như Phi Thương vật nhiễu, Thiện nữ u hồn, You are one… đã được khán giả ghi nhận.

*4. Liễu Nham (sinh năm* *1980)*














Gia nhập làng giải trí với vai trò người mẫu, diễn viên kiêm MC, tuy nhiên Liễu Nham chỉ thực sự nổi tiếng khi liên tục xuất hiện trong các sự kiện với những bộ đồ kiệm vải, xuyên thấu, khoe vòng một  trễ nải và cảnh tắm nude trong bộ phim Họa bích. Cũng từ đó, Liễu Nham được công chúng và báo giới đặt cho nhiều danh hiệu như Người đẹp "siêu vòng một", "Nữ hoàng ngực khủng" hay "Thiên thần sexy".

Cô gái có gương mặt khả ái này luôn là tâm điểm của mọi ánh nhìn mỗi lần xuất hiện trước công chúng và thường xuyên đứng đầu danh sách những mỹ nhân nóng bỏng, sexy nhất làng giải trí Hoa ngữ ở thời điểm hiện tại. Tuy liên tục bị chỉ trích bởi những bộ trang phục mát mẻ quá mức cần thiết, nhưng không ai dám phủ nhận sức hút khó cưỡng từ vóc dáng nuột nà, căng tràn sức sống của mỹ nhân 32 tuổi này.

Khác với suy nghĩ của nhiều người, Liễu Nham không hề thích danh hiệu "biểu tượng sexy" mà cô mong muốn được mọi người nhớ đến bởi chính tài năng thực sự của mình. Sau vai diễn nàng tiên Vân Mai trong “Họa bích”, khả năng diễn xuất của Liễu Nham đã dần được khẳng định. Giải thưởng Nữ diễn viên được yêu thích nhất năm 2011 chính là tấm giấy thông hành để giúp cô thành công hơn nữa trong con đường diễn xuất.

*5. Phan Sương Sương (Pan Shuang Shuang)*
Tuổi: 25 (sinh ngày 3/4/1987)






















Nhờ gương mặt hao hao với ngôi sao điện ảnh Thư Kỳ và "scandal giường chiếu" tốn nhiều giấy mực với nam tài tử Lâm Phong, cái tên Phan Sương Sương bắt đầu gây chú ý và dần trở nên nổi tiếng trong làng showbiz Hoa ngữ.

Xuất thân là một người mẫu game thuộc vào loại thường thường bậc trung ở Đài Loan, nhưng sau scandal ảnh  "giường chiếu" với nam diễn viên Hồng Kông Lâm Phong được hé lộ, “tiểu Thư Kỳ” Phan Sương Sương nhanh chóng được công chúng nhớ mặt biết tên và trở thành nhân vật nổi tiếng khắp đại lục và Hồng Kông.

Vẻ đẹp ngoại hình ngọt ngào, lôi cuốn cùng đôi mắt mơ màng quyến rũ của Sương Sương thực sự “hớp hồn” người đối diện, khiến họ không thể rời mắt.

*6. Dương Kỳ Hàm (Yang Qi Han)*
Tuổi: 20 (sinh ngày 22 /12/1991)














“Đệ nhất sexy” Dương Kỳ Hàm đang nổi như cồn và trở thành cái tên thường xuyên được nhắc đến trong làng giải trí Hoa ngữ nhờ vẻ ngoài hấp dẫn, nữ tính, những bộ ảnh phô diễn vẻ đẹp nóng bỏng trên các tạp chí nổi tiếng và những scandal “tự sướng”, “đồng tính” gây chú ý trong cộng đồng mạng năm 2011.

Được xem là “bản sao” của Phạm Băng Băng nhờ gương mặt hao hao giống nàng Hoa đán,  người đẹp họ Dương hiện còn là một người mẫu game sáng giá tại Trung Quốc. Ngoài việc trở thành gương mặt đại diện của rất nhiều game trực tuyến, Kỳ Hàm còn tích cực hoạt động trong lĩnh vực điện ảnh và ca nhạc và được giới truyền hình “săn đón”, “mời mọc” tham gia các chương trình của họ với tư cách là ca sĩ, diễn viên và người mẫu.

*7. Lưu Vũ Hân (sinh năm 1986)*












"Thiên thần gợi cảm" Lưu Vũ Hân cũng là cái tên không thể thiếu trong danh sách này, luôn hóa thân vào những vai diễn trong sáng, đáng yêu, song ngoài đời, Lưu Vũ Hân không ngần ngại khoe những đường cong nóng bỏng trên cơ thể mỗi lần tạo dáng trước ống kính. Người đẹp 26 tuổi này ngày càng "chăm chỉ" diện những bộ váy sexy và cố gắng tận dụng mọi cơ hội để xuất hiện trên các tạp chí một cách "hot" nhất có thể.

*8. Mạnh Xuyến*














Xuất thân từ Học viện Điện ảnh Bắc Kinh, có lợi thế về ngoại hình bốc lửa và tự tin trong các bức hình khoe vóc dáng nóng bỏng; tuy nhiên sau nhiều vai chính trong Phong vân tuế nguyệt (2005), Hoa nở hoa tàn (2006), Thiên cơ biến III (2007)... không mấy thành công, Mạnh Xuyến chuyển sang làm đại diện quảng cáo cho các thương hiệu thời trang, nhưng người đẹp này vẫn chưa có vị trí đột phá trong làng giải trí. 

Để gây chú ý của công luận, năm ngoái, Mạnh Xuyến đã phát hành album "Khi anh nắm tay em" và quảng bá rầm rộ với phương thức táo bạo là chụp ảnh bán nude để giới thiệu.

*9. Crystal Wang Xi Ran*
Tuổi: 20 (sinh ngày 20/8/1991)














Sinh tại Đại Liên, tỉnh Liêu Ninh, Đông Bắc Trung Quốc, Crystal Wang là một người mẫu châu Á trẻ và nóng bỏng, cô cũng là một người đẹp nổi tiếng trên internet. Thiên thần có đôi mắt buồn này đã xuất hiện trên nhiều tạp chí và quảng cáo truyền hình, nhưng công việc của cô chủ yếu vẫn là người mẫu quảng cáo cho các hãng xe hơi.

*10. Can Lộ Lộ*



















Từ một diễn viên không mấy tên tuổi khi "lẹt đẹt" với các vai phụ trong một số bộ phim như Đường Sơn đại địa chấn hay Ngủ ngon Bắc Kinh, giờ đây, cái tên Can Lộ Lộ đã phủ sóng rộng khắp Trung Quốc đại lục, nhưng không phải bằng những đóng góp cho nghệ thuật điện ảnh mà bởi những màn khoe thân táo tợn bằng những trang phục thiếu vải, hở hang quá mức và được coi là “sự sỉ nhục đối với giới người mẫu”.

Nhưng mặc cho công chúng phê phán, chỉ trích, thậm chí biểu tình đòi tẩy chay thì "Thiên hạ đệ nhất nude", "Búp bê tình dục" Can Lộ Lộ vẫn chăm chỉ khoe thân không biết mệt mỏi. Xét về độ nóng bỏng và táo tợn, tất cả những kiều nữ kể trên đều phải chào thua Lộ Lộ. Có lẽ cô nàng chỉ còn thiếu nước khỏa thân hoàn toàn khi xuất hiện trước đám đông nữa mà thôi.


----------

